

Zeus: A simple HTTP router for Go - darylginn
https://github.com/daryl/zeus

======
mrwnmonm
is it faster than the native mux?

~~~
darylginn
Probably not, but I haven't benchmarked anything. The native mux doesn't
support named parameters, however.

